# roll cage?



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm putting a roll cage in my 97' 200sx and was wondering if anyone has any pics or any suggestions/advice. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

mobius said:


> *I'm putting a roll cage in my 97' 200sx and was wondering if anyone has any pics or any suggestions/advice. Thanks. *


Are you talking about a rollbar or a rollcage? I did a writeup here (http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june02/rollbar.php) for a rollbar. For a cage, I think you just have the front legs which I'd think are actually easier but you could apply the same principal. What type of bar/cage did you get? I've got more pics here:

http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/headliner.JPG
http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/hoop.JPG
http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/leg attach.JPG
http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/leg attach1.JPG
http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/roll foot zoom.JPG
http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/roll foot zoom1.JPG
http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/roll foot.JPG
http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/roll leg zoom.JPG
http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/roll leg.JPG
http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/rollbar.JPG
http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/rollbar1.JPG


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

*roll cage*

I need to put a roll cage in that meets FIA/SCCA specs and am having trouble locating any information.


----------



## dominojd (Aug 1, 2002)

If you are planning on doing anything to SCCA specs. I would strongly suggest spending the $30 and get you self a copy of the GCR (General Competition Rules). it will answer all your questions if it doesn't totaly confuse you You will see what I mean if you get one.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: roll cage*



mobius said:


> *I need to put a roll cage in that meets FIA/SCCA specs and am having trouble locating any information. *


What class are you planning on running? ITS? If so, the B14 has not yet been classified by the SCCA for IT racing, although it's a certain bet it will be in ITS. My point is that if you want to go IT racing you'll need to petition the SCCA to classify it. We can help you get all the specs necessary to supply the SCCA if you don't have them already.

I was going to try to give you the specs here, but it would be too large. If you send me an e-mail <[email protected]> I'd be happy to send you a copy of the 2002 GCR and ITCS. It's a large file, even zipped, so be prepared.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

mobius said:


> *I'm putting a roll cage in my 97' 200sx and was wondering if anyone has any pics or any suggestions/advice. Thanks. *


Beyond the basic rules for a cage there are secondary considerations to stiffen the chassis.

First, you want the rear down tubes to attach at the rear strut tower. IMHO it's worth the extra weight to put an X between these tubes for chassis stiffness. As an option, you could put the X from the bottom mounting plate for the rear hoop up to down tubes and keep your rear vision clear.

For side bracing there is considerable argument that the so-called NASCAR bars are safer. Greg Amy (and engineer) has put forward an argument that I now subscribe to that says an X brace is stronger and safer (it also stiffens up the chassis better to boot).

Here is the case. NASCAR bars rely on mass for their strength. While they do give you extra room to work, they give the illusion of a greater safety zone against intrusion. *But*, the failure mode of NASCAR bars is to mirror their shape inside the cage. Once these bars bend there is nothing to stop them except the mass of so many bars and until they are mirrored inside the cockpit. 

An X brace OTOH, in order to fail, must be literally ripped from the car _or_ the main hoop and forward down tubes would have to collapse. If you design your cage right, it should be near impossible for these bars to collapse (through proper bracing). In order to bend the bars of an X brace, the tubes themselves will have to stretch along their length (unlike the NASCAR bars).

So there you have the arguments. I believe in the X brace enough to build that in my car and for me, safety comes before all other considerations. I will probably install a side bar along the rocker and another bar vertically from this bar to the center of the X, but that won't add a whole lot of mass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

*I have the GCR's and they are vage..*

This is for rally, not ITS. I don't need classification from the SCCA to run rally. I'm going to be running production class. The GCR's are way to general.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: I have the GCR's and they are vage..*



mobius said:


> *This is for rally, not ITS. I don't need classification from the SCCA to run rally. I'm going to be running production class. The GCR's are way to general. *


Well the GCR has the rules you will need to meet. You'll need to get a rally GCR and see if there are any specific specs for the production class.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

*Do you have any pics*

Do you have any pictures of what you have done. Such as anchor points etc?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

www.sr20developent.com might be able to help.... I think they have build a b14 race car ( I think).....


----------

